# How to print white ink on black shirt



## vikvarwoo (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi, I hope I am posting in the correct forum. I am a NEWBIE to tshirt printing. How do you print white ink on a black shirt using a an inkjet printer and heat press?


So I guess my questions are: 
do I use the heat transfer paper for darks and since I don't have white ink, how will the design transfer onto the paper? If it shows up white, how I see where to cut it because I will have to trim it, right? 


Any help is appreciated.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Heat transfers don't print white. You have to either cut with T-shirt vinyl. Or get some plastisol transfers made. Or screen print it.


----------



## vikvarwoo (Jan 22, 2013)

So the opaque paper won't work for this? The tshirt vinyl...is that custom?


----------



## teechapter (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi which injet printer are you using? You might want to be specific on the model so that it is easier to get right answer.

Injet in general don't have white ink so for showing the white on the shirt, you have to use a white based transfer paper and after u print it just contour cut it.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## teechapter (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Re: How to print white ink on black shirt*



vikvarwoo said:


> So the opaque paper won't work for this? The tshirt vinyl...is that custom?


If you just want white alone on the shirt... you can use the vinyls type which we will normally use for soccer numbers n name.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## vikvarwoo (Jan 22, 2013)

It's an epson workforce 7010



teechapter said:


> Hi which injet printer are you using? You might want to be specific on the model so that it is easier to get right answer.
> 
> Injet in general don't have white ink so for showing the white on the shirt, you have to use a white based transfer paper and after u print it just contour cut it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

if you were just needing white you could use opaque paper and cut letters out but Tshirt vinyl would be better quality and last much longer. There are places in the perfered vendor list that will cut or cut and weed your design and ship to you if you dont have a cutter


----------



## Amdekar (Apr 22, 2013)

sben763 said:


> Heat transfers don't print white. You have to either cut with T-shirt vinyl. Or get some plastisol transfers made. Or screen print it.


You can as well use heat transfer paper for dark which is opaque It works very well. This paper could be for a inkjet printer or for a lezor printer. Depends which printer you will print on.


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

vikvarwoo said:


> Hi, I hope I am posting in the correct forum. I am a NEWBIE to tshirt printing. How do you print white ink on a black shirt using a an inkjet printer and heat press?
> 
> 
> So I guess my questions are:
> ...


 If you just want to do white printing on a black t-shirt, a Conture cutter is the way to go. Once you learn how to use it there are other benefits to it, too ..like rhinestones, for instance. If you intend to be in this biz for a while the investment is minimal. There's a link to Imprints Warehouse in the prefered vendors directory to the left and they have some killer package deals for start ups. I'm not promoting them, just sayin'.


----------



## impression4444 (Jun 25, 2018)

teechapter said:


> Hi which injet printer are you using? You might want to be specific on the model so that it is easier to get right answer.
> 
> Injet in general don't have white ink so for showing the white on the shirt, you have to use a white based transfer paper and after u print it just contour cut it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using T-Shirt Forums


Hello,

Is there a transparent/translucid paper where you could print stuff on and you wouldn't have to worry if, say, you were transfering a dragon on black shirt (because lots of curves).

Thanks,

P!erre!


----------

